# كن نور للعالم وملح للارض ( من تأملاتى ) !!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

*يصفنا كتابنا المقدس بقوله "أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ" و ايضا قال "أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ"
فهل اليوم ينطبق علينا هذا الوصف
هل نحن بالفعل نستحق أن نكون نور للعالم وملح للارض
 يا لها من صفات يجب أن نتأمل فيها كثيراً
نحن مطالبون أن نكون كالنور يبدد الظلام ويوضح الرؤيا أن نكون كالملح نصلح الطعام ونعطيه مذاقاً 
 فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً. مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
ليكن لك تأثير على المحيط الذي تعيش فيه. ارفع صوتك المسيحي حيث يجب أن ترفعه. أنثر ملحاً على الأحاديث التافهة التي لا طعم لها. لا تقل ليست في كنيستي حياة. أملأها أنت بحياتك. لا تقل كنيستي تحتاج إلى نهضة روحية وإلى إنعاش، أنهضها أنت وأنعشها على قدر ما تستطيع.

لا تكن نوراً  باهتاً ولا ملحاً فاسداً فتصبح بلا قيمة لنفسك وللاخرين

كن نعمة للاخرين ولا تكن عثرة لهم
صن لسانك وراقب افعالك ليباركك الرب ويبارك الاخرين بك
تحياتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2010)

> كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
> كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك


 
يجب ان نكون مسيحيين بكل فعل نفعله وبكل تصرف 
تأمل اكثر من رااااااائع يا دونا 
تسلم ايدك
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يباركك وينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2010)

*كم رائعة هي كلمات ارشادك اختي العزيزة دونا 
كتبتي كلمات لو عمل بها قارئيها وانا منهم سيتمجد اسم اللة ونكون نور بالفعل 
انرتي الزهن بنصائح فالبفعل يجب ان لا نلعن الظلام باي مكان نتواجد فية ولكن لنضيء شمعة 
موضوع يستحق التقيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 فبراير 2010)

دائما" اصلي و اطلب من رب المجد ان اكون ( الانسان الذي يريدني الله ان اكونه )

كل الشكر لك يا دونا على النصائح​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2010)

> *كن نعمة للاخرين ولا تكن عثرة لهم*
> * صن لسانك وراقب افعالك ليباركك الرب ويبارك الاخرين بك*




كلمات  جميله جداااااا يا دونا 

فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من تصرفانتا

وافعالنا  ونكون سبب بركه لاخرين 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله  ويوفقك 
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً. مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
ليكن لك تأثير على المحيط الذي تعيش فيه. ارفع صوتك المسيحي حيث يجب أن ترفعه. أنثر ملحاً على الأحاديث التافهة التي لا طعم لها. لا تقل ليست في كنيستي حياة. أملأها أنت بحياتك. لا تقل كنيستي تحتاج إلى نهضة روحية وإلى إنعاش، أنهضها أنت وأنعشها على قدر ما تستطيع.

لا تكن نوراً باهتاً ولا ملحاً فاسداً فتصبح بلا قيمة لنفسك وللاخرين

كن نعمة للاخرين ولا تكن عثرة لهم



:download:


اللة على الجمال والروعة 
تامل بمنتهى الجمال 
واثر فيا جدا دونا 
خاصة هذا الجزء 

ربنا يعطينا ان نكون نورا وملحا


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2010)

لا تعليق عندك حق يا دون حتى لو كل حاجة حواليا سلبيه بروح ربنا الى جويا اغير لاننا زى اناء لو مليان من بركة ربنا بيفيض على اللى حوالية وبيسكب عليهم لو فاضى ملهوش لازمة لازم نكون  ولاد ربنا


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2010)

يصفنا كتابنا المقدس بقوله 

"أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ" و ايضا قال "أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ"
فهل اليوم ينطبق علينا هذا الوصف

هل نحن بالفعل نستحق أن نكون نور للعالم وملح للارض

يا لها من صفات يجب أن نتأمل فيها كثيراً

نحن مطالبون أن 
نكون كالنور يبدد الظلام ويوضح الرؤيا أن نكون كالملح نصلح الطعام ونعطيه مذاقاً

فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً. 
مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة،
 إذا كانوا أنواراً حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
ليكن لك تأثير على المحيط الذي تعيش فيه. ارفع صوتك المسيحي
 حيث يجب أن ترفعه. أنثر ملحاً على الأحاديث التافهة التي لا طعم لها.
 لا تقل ليست في كنيستي حياة. أملأها أنت بحياتك
. لا تقل كنيستي تحتاج إلى نهضة روحية وإلى إنعاش،
 أنهضها أنت وأنعشها على قدر ما تستطيع.

لا تكن نوراً باهتاً ولا ملحاً فاسداً فتصبح بلا قيمة لنفسك وللاخرين

كن نعمة للاخرين ولا تكن عثرة لهم
صن لسانك وراقب افعالك ليباركك الرب ويبارك الاخرين بك


----------------------------------------------
اختنا الغاليه وأستاذتى : دونا

لقد طرقتم على الوتر الحساس كما يقواون

تأملاتكم رائعه جدا جدا ... ومفيده للأنسان الروحى

الذى للأسف ندر فى تلك الأيام .....................

كثيرون ... مسيحيون بالأسم ..... يتبعون الرب باللسان لا بالفعل


ولا بالسلوك

كان زمان المسيحى ( سراج ... نور .... ملح للأرض )

فى مواعيده وأمانته وسلوكه ومحبته 

الأن أننى ألاحظ أن هذه الأشياء بهتت الآن وندرت
ولا أعرف السبب هل هو العصر والحضاره؟ 
هل هو بسبب الحاله الماديه ؟

وهل هذه الأشياء تؤثر على السلوك للأنسان

أنا غير متشائم لكننى فعلا أعبر عما أراه الأن حولى

ومش قادر أعبر عنه

الذى يحب المسيح ... يعمل كأعماله

-------------------------------



   أنتم ملح الأرض، أنتم نور العالم
كتاب مفتدين الوقت 

للأنبا
مكاريوس 
   الإنسان يمكنه أن يحيا في 
بِر وسط عالم شرير، مثل سفينة تسير في البحر دون أن 
تخترقها المياه وتغرقها، كما كان داود بركه لجيله
 "لأن داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد و انضم إلى أبائه ..
"(أعمال36:13).
 بينما ينجرف شخص آخر في التيار، فتصبح أيامه 
شريرة, يُضفي على حياته سمة الشر فيصير هو شريراً، 
وهكذا نقابل نوعان من الناس:

    + نوع يعاني بسبب بره لأن الأيام شريرة.

    + ونوع يعاني الأبرار منه لأنه شرير!

    والعجيب أن الناس يئنّون ويتألمون متعللين بأن الأيام شريرة، 
ولكن هل سألوا أنفسهم لماذا هي شريرة،
 وإن كان لهم دور في هذا الشر أم لا
فشخص واحد يمكن أن يجعل الحياة من حوله خيراً 
وسلاماً مُضفياً جواً من البهجة، والعكس جائز أيضا.

    وقد جاء عن لوط البار أنه كان يتعذّب بسبب الشرور التي تحيط به 
"إذ كان البار بالنظر والسمع وهو ساكن بينهم يعذب يوماً فيوماً نفسه البارة بالأفعال الأثيمة" 
(2بط  2: 8). 
ولكنه احتفظ ببره، جاهد بصبر فكلّله الله.

شكرا جدا لحضرتك للموضوع والـامل الجميل جدا


الرب يبارككم . بشفاعه أمه الحنون​


----------



## youhnna (18 فبراير 2010)

[/size*تأمل رائع دونا
لقد خلقنا الله على صورتة
وان فعلنا ما قلتيه حقا سنكون صورة الله المنظورة
سنكون الانجيل الخامس بين الناس
سنكون ملح الارض ونور للناس
شكراااااااا على تاملك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2010)

الاقباط زمان كان كدا فعلا 

لدرجة انهم هزموا الامبراطورية الرومانية بسلوكهم المنير

وايضا في بداية الاسلام كان كذلك 

لدرجة اني كان لما واحد يرجع مبسوط كانوا اهل منزله يسأله هل قابلت قبطياا

نطلب اللي الرب ان يعطينا من روحه كي نكون نور للعالم وملح للارض

شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع تأمل جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

> فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً. مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.



مهما كانت اعدادنا قليلة و لكن الشمعة تضيء البيت 
فلماذا لا نكون شموعا 
كلااااااااااام و لا اروع من كده 
رائع رائع رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يجب ان نكون مسيحيين بكل فعل نفعله وبكل تصرف
> تأمل اكثر من رااااااائع يا دونا
> تسلم ايدك
> يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يباركك وينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *كم رائعة هي كلمات ارشادك اختي العزيزة دونا
> كتبتي كلمات لو عمل بها قارئيها وانا منهم سيتمجد اسم اللة ونكون نور بالفعل
> انرتي الزهن بنصائح فالبفعل يجب ان لا نلعن الظلام باي مكان نتواجد فية ولكن لنضيء شمعة
> موضوع يستحق التقيم
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> دائما" اصلي و اطلب من رب المجد ان اكون ( الانسان الذي يريدني الله ان اكونه )
> 
> كل الشكر لك يا دونا على النصائح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> كلمات  جميله جداااااا يا دونا
> 
> فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من تصرفانتا
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً. مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
> كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
> كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
> ليكن لك تأثير على المحيط الذي تعيش فيه. ارفع صوتك المسيحي حيث يجب أن ترفعه. أنثر ملحاً على الأحاديث التافهة التي لا طعم لها. لا تقل ليست في كنيستي حياة. أملأها أنت بحياتك. لا تقل كنيستي تحتاج إلى نهضة روحية وإلى إنعاش، أنهضها أنت وأنعشها على قدر ما تستطيع.
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا تعليق عندك حق يا دون حتى لو كل حاجة حواليا سلبيه بروح ربنا الى جويا اغير لاننا زى اناء لو مليان من بركة ربنا بيفيض على اللى حوالية وبيسكب عليهم لو فاضى ملهوش لازمة لازم نكون  ولاد ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> يصفنا كتابنا المقدس بقوله
> 
> "أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ" و ايضا قال "أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ"
> فهل اليوم ينطبق علينا هذا الوصف
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> [/size*تأمل رائع دونا
> لقد خلقنا الله على صورتة
> وان فعلنا ما قلتيه حقا سنكون صورة الله المنظورة
> سنكون الانجيل الخامس بين الناس
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> الاقباط زمان كان كدا فعلا
> 
> لدرجة انهم هزموا الامبراطورية الرومانية بسلوكهم المنير
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مهما كانت اعدادنا قليلة و لكن الشمعة تضيء البيت
> فلماذا لا نكون شموعا
> كلااااااااااام و لا اروع من كده
> رائع رائع رائع


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2010)

*نعم يا رب نشكرك لأنك تعمل فينا و نحن بك نصبح نور العالم... وبك نكون ملح الأرض ... وبك نكون أبناء الملكوت....

إن نور المسيح الذي فينا يظهر في أفعالنا وفي تصرفاتنا وفي سيطرتنا علي شهواتنا الجسدية و ضعف نفوسنا الأرضية وانطلاقنا إلي قوة نفوسنا الروحية ...

ميرسى حبيبتى تامل اكثر من راااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً.  مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً  حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
*
من اعمالكم يعرفوا انكم تلاميذي

مهما تكلمنا ووعظنا وحاورنا ممكن

يبقى القليل منهم في دماغ الموعوظين

انما لو كانت الاعمال  بقدر الكلمات 

عندها سنكون الشموع التى تنير ليس القاعات

انما الكون بأكمله..

رائعة يا دونا 

وفي انتظارك دوما


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *نعم يا رب نشكرك لأنك تعمل فينا و نحن بك نصبح نور العالم... وبك نكون ملح الأرض ... وبك نكون أبناء الملكوت....
> 
> إن نور المسيح الذي فينا يظهر في أفعالنا وفي تصرفاتنا وفي سيطرتنا علي شهواتنا الجسدية و ضعف نفوسنا الأرضية وانطلاقنا إلي قوة نفوسنا الروحية ...
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى هابى الغاليه
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى :94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *فأذا كانت شمعة واحدة تنير كوخاً.  مئة شمعة تنير قاعة كبيرة. ألف مسيحي ينيرون مدينة، إذا كانوا أنواراً  حقيقية. فكن أنت مسيحيّاً حيّاً.
> كن مسيحياً فى قولك .. فى عملك .. فى فكرك
> كن مسيحياً يشهد على مسيحه فى كل أمور حياتك
> *
> ...



*ميررررسى يا كليمووو على تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك :94:*


----------

